# Have you ever failed a class?



## Liability (Jan 11, 2013)

If so, what class did you fail and what attributed to you failing? How did you cope with it?

I'm scared and on the verge of failing a class and its my final year so i dont want to drop it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've failed plenty of classes.

I just take them again, and pass them the second time, thus replacing the grade.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

In high school i failed math class.


----------



## krutq (Feb 18, 2013)

In some business class I failed as much as possible. 3 years with business economy and I failed. And and... I was the only one failing out of 60 students or more.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Only one semester when I was 19. I just stopped going to a couple of my classes. I don't remember very well what happened. That was 17 years ago, so. Since then, no. I just drop the class if I think my grade won't be an A or a B. So I have quite a few Ws and almost all As or A-s. I also took a few classes pass/no pass, so that I could focus on my other classes. Only have Bs from when I was 18-19 and one year when I was age 28. My education got broke up into pieces because I went abroad for 8 years, came back 1 year, and went abroad again for another 4 years. 

I guess in junior high I failed some classes. I basically dropped out at age 12 1/2. There were a couple aborted attempts at high school but I only lasted 1 month at one school and 2 or 3 months at another. Just couldn't wake up in the morning and had depression due to my mom having cancer.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

In my university, there's this thing called "Q"-drop, which is basically used to drop a course you might not do well in, pass, or just not handle. I used it for my chemistry class last semester the day BEFORE classes ended that semester. I would've failed it and received a GPA worse than what I have now. But to answer your question, I believe I failed that course, despite me q-dropping it.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Nope. If I think I'm going to fail a class, I drop it. I've done that for a couple classes. One was a computer science class, and another was a lame history class with a senile disorganized professor.


----------



## anarkee (Feb 27, 2013)

never


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I took Incompletes in several classes because I didn't write the term papers. I was doing very well in all of them aside from that, but I still didn't get the papers done after taking the I grades, so they all lapsed to F's. I have not gotten F's in college for any other reason. I coped with it by giving up. I have always meant to replace the F grades I could, and have delayed graduating until the time was right to do that, though considering how long it's been I probably should have just taken a different class that didn't require a paper and accepted the F's.

I got F's the last semester on my high school transcript because I stopped going to classes and didn't take the finals. I was leaving to take college classes full time instead but stayed enrolled just so I could do Academic Decathlon. And I failed both semesters of eighth grade English and one semester of eighth grade U.S. History because I turned in only one writing assignment the whole year.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah, when I was sophmore. I stopped going to class so I missed exams and assignments. now i make sure to go to every class.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No. It's kind of hard to fail a class in high school. (Unless you just don't do any of the work) And college is going well for me so far.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I have never failed a class. But I've gotten pretty damn close in first year university.


----------



## Rigormortis (Jan 21, 2013)

I failed Linear Algebra the first time I took it in college. I made the mistake of taking it over Summer A, thinking it'd be a breeze. What a mistake! It wasn't that big of a deal though, I retook the class and passed, and all has been well since. If it isn't a class pertaining to your major, I wouldn't stress it too much.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I have never failed a class simply bc I told myself that I wasn't going to and I a have taken some hard classes. Now in high school I had like a 2,5 gpa because high school was pretty bad for me with family problems and my social anxiety.My current gpa is a 3.5 and if I continue getting a 4.0 every semester, I should have a cum. gpa of 3.8 by next spring.


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm currently doing really crappy in Anatomy & Physiology II. I doubt I will be able to even pull a C this semester, I really hate my professor. Last semester I got a B+ in A&P I. This semester I'm studying ten times more and struggling. I didn't even look at the book last semester and got good grades and now this semester I'm reading every chapter. It makes no sense. I'll probably Withdraw and retake it in the fall. :/

never failed anything in highschool cause it was a lot easier than college. I did drop pre-calculus though. didn't need it and didn't feel like putting effort into it cause I hate math.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Never failed in high school but failed Public Speaking class in college


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm failing my American Indian Studies class right now. I'm sure I can pull my grade up before the end of the semester, but I've missed a lot of classes already and it's incredibly boring. Plus there are a lot of "group discussions", which I dread.

I got a WF in an online statistics class because I didn't study enough. It would make sense for someone with social anxiety to take an online class, but I'm a major procrastinator.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

AnxietyInferno said:


> I'm currently doing really crappy in Anatomy & Physiology II. I doubt I will be able to even pull a C this semester, I really hate my professor. Last semester I got a B+ in A&P I. This semester I'm studying ten times more and struggling. I didn't even look at the book last semester and got good grades and now this semester I'm reading every chapter. It makes no sense. I'll probably Withdraw and retake it in the fall. :/
> 
> never failed anything in highschool cause it was a lot easier than college. I did drop pre-calculus though. didn't need it and didn't feel like putting effort into it cause I hate math.


I would recommend withdrawing, bc if you are either nursing/premed/bio its important you do well in that class and not get an f or a C.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I failed 4 total in college, I think. No biggie, I didn't really care. Waste of money, but what can you do. 

Maybe history, it sucked to fail cause I have to retake it and I hate history.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I failed one class last year. We had to cooperate in small groups and my group was entirely unmotivated. I didn't know how to handle the situation so I decided just to turn my back on the course. So now I have to retake it... well, there are worse things in life.


----------



## WilliamSC87 (Mar 29, 2013)

In all truth I've never been good at mathmatics and I must have failed 3 developmental courses at my college. I think it's best to keep trying and learn from some of your mistakes. I know that sounds cliche. :teeth


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Almost failed a really easy class last year, which would have really sucked, because I would have been held back in my program for a year, for failing that joke of a class. Basically I had other, much more important classes going on, so I kept neglecting to remember to take the online quizzes, which were open note as you could just have your notes in front of you. They allowed make ups, but it was an automatic 10% deduction, and they were closed note... The passing grade for the class was an 80%, and I didn't really do too hot on the first makeup, (out of something like 3, non of which I did online...). There was actually a lot to that class besides those quizzes, which I took more seriously as it was actually important, but that apparently didn't count for anything. Anyways, I guess when the fear of failing really hit, that was enough to get me to at least make sure to study the quiz material very well, but not enough to actually get me to take them on line before they closed lol.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

failed a few in high school and have failed ALL of my college ones thus far.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Failed one subject at university level so far, I basically didn't attend the lectures or open a book the whole semester, guessed at all the online quizzes. so that's how I failed. It was way past the census date so If I had withdrawn it would have been a W-Fail instead of just a W.

I didn't study at all for the other 3 subjects either, did a 2500 word history essay the night before, the text being the only reference :\ which was insanely bad, somehow scraped a pass.

In hindsight I should have Withdrawn all subjects that semester, I was not in a good state. Fortunately I'm on a new transcript now with no grades below a credit.

I failed a number of subjects in high school out of pure apathy. But I never had to retake the subjects for some reason, they just pass you along essentially.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes. I have failed several. I plan to stop failing though. Must dig up motivation.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah failed 2 in college (so far), and 1 in high school. I was just too depressed and stopped going, but I couldn't withdraw from the class, so I just took the F. It ended up not mattering at all though.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I failed Algebra in 8th grade. That's it.

I dealt by taking summer classes. Never in college, though, and I couldn't think of anything scarier college-related.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I failed dynamics, statics, mechanics and something else at uni. And I still became an engineer. Anything is possible..


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I "failed" an easy as hell class with a 77% (passing is 78%) because I missed the deadline for the term paper. It sucked because I had focused so much on the hard classes that I failed because of a ridiculously easy class.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have failed.

Gym in High School
Welding class in High School
2 Different Math classes in College.

I hated school.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I failed my human anatomy class in 12th grade. I already had my science and elective requirements fulfilled.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

If I fail anything I only get a pass degree even after repeating and I cannot drop any of my classes. In first and second year this did not count and I failed my first assignment which was 80% of a module but I did well enough in another module that I could compensate in order to pass the year. I failed because I didn't know how to write an assignment and had to get help, at this point really glad I failed as now I know where I fell down and can work on it and get help, now I am in the top percentage of my class. Ask where you are falling down and what you can do in order to improve, feedback in really helpful x


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

Never even one. I always wanted to have (almost) perfect scores, and I had them. Always. Every single test. Even if I had to study the whole weekend, because my study was too hard.

But if you find that going to an easier study, because otherwise you're learning literally learning the whole weekend, is failing a class, then I failed one. But I know I could've done it, with my brain capacity.

I still have a almost perfect score every test. But I must say that I'm kind of obsessed with it and I need to have at lees 80% right, or I feel crushed. Oh, and I have to cry, which is really awkward. But I feel like I failed if I don't.


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

In High School a few times. I especially sucked at Geometry. I think I failed both semesters.
I remember failing a history semester and thinking "I did all that for nothing?"
I failed a biology semester. 
I failed a sociology semester because of the final project, I didn't want to present though I didn't realize I could do the project and still get partial credit without presenting. 
I made up math in summer school and workbooks. Thought I wasn't going to graduate on time. Seniors typically didn't have full schedules, but I did. I did much better in Middle School.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

I have failed many classes. However, that did not stop me from graduating, as my school made special exceptions while dealing with the graduate program that accepted me, as I only failed because I never showed up to class. However mine is a special case and it isn't often that people pay so much attention to understand that you did master the material.


----------

